# Button Schriftgrösse ändern



## J0hn B0y (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte die grösse eines onclick buttons verändern weiss aber leider aufgrund meiner "Nicht" Java Kentnisse nicht was ich machen muss.
Hab schon, dank Google ein wenig rumexperimentiert, aber alles was ich auf die Reihe gebracht habe war, das der Button danach nicht mehr ging, die Schriftgrösse sich aber auch nicht geändert hat


```
<input type="button" onclick="(function(){document.getElementById(\'eae84d2\').style.display=\'none\';var a=document.getElementById(\'eae84d2a\').firstChild;a.parentNode.removeChild(a)})()" value=5 disabled>
```


----------



## ComFreek (24. Mai 2011)

Es heißt JavaScript und nicht Java 
Außerdem benutzt man für das Design CSS.

Also bei deinem Fall würde ich noch eine ID definieren und diese per CSS so ansprechen:

```
#your-id
{
  font-size: 2em;
}
```
1em ist die Normalgröße, siehe auch http://www.css4you.de/einheiten.html.


----------

